# San Bernardino, CA - 7yo male, rescue only



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

I was contacted for help about this dog. Below is the link to an article about him. I understand that there is a rescue ready to take him if they can find a foster in the Seattle area. We all know how that goes. Please share this information. Thank you!

Rene

http://blog.fido4ever.com/middle-aged-shepherd-surrendered-high-kill-shelter-cries-sleep-every-night/


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

He went to rescue.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Good news.


----------

